# In love with a rat in another state



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

so I was just playing around online and came across this rescue. She sounds like such an amazing girl, but unfortunately she's in New York and I'm in Wisconsin. She even has a name I love since I'm a les miz fan. If only there was a way to get her here.

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/28122183


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh my god! How adorable is she? I've never seen a double rex with such intense markings. Too cute! NY to WI is really far but maybe, possibly there would be a way to form a rat train? Or possibly have her moved or shipped to you?


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

Any idea how to arrange that? I'd love to have her. I just felt a strong connection with her right away.


----------



## heymoon (Jan 16, 2012)

*i live in NY*

She is adorable i live right in Cheektowaga, where she is located. If transportation forms i would be able to drive a little or whatever is needed to be done. Hope it works out, Madison


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

Not sure exactly how you would arrange that but there is a rat trains and transportation sticky on the adoption page, might try starting there.


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks. I don't think I could after today though. If Nippy hadn't just died I would have. She went so fast. I don't know the other rats won't catch it and die too right now, and it would feel like a betrayal to Nippy.


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

I checked the site and Fantine had a happy ending. She's been adopted.


----------

